# Great Bull Redfish Interest! How about this?



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Guys... We have such a great turnout on these Reds, I thought I would reach out a little further on something. On top of doing my giveaway trip, check this out..

What do you guys think about this... First off, it don't take a very big boat to fish for Bull Redfish. You need something around 20 ft. in a Bay or Center Console type boat. Everyone could launch from the Jekyll Island Boat Ramp behind Summer Waves water park and I could meet you all there for the trip.... follow me out and we'll place everyone where they need to be to catch Bull Reds. Iwill show about how to handle and not mis-treat the fish and get them back in a hurry. Circle hooks are a must, but we'll go over all that.

So, how many of you guys have a boat like that and would be willing to come down late September on a weekend day?

Furthermore, I thought we could do a get together the night before and I will talk with everyone and those who don't know, I can show everyone how we make the rigs (or you can buy our rigs pre-made) and we can also fish a good many boats within 1/4 mile or so of each other and I will show everyone where to anchor up and fish.... Have some fishing fun along with simple rivalry..!

The night before, we could have a cook out at Hickory Bluff Marina (pending their approval) and talk Reds, look at charts and get everyone familiar with how the fish feed, where and why.

You guys reply if you have saltwater boats and want to try something like this. I think it would be fun and work out just great.


----------



## jamrens (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt you need to change your name to Chris Kringle. Does this man ever stop giving? 


Whit


----------



## retired (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you Capt. Richie!  You can count on me and my wife.  I run the 21' SeaPro bay boat - the Vitamin Sea- that is in my avatar.  We would definitely be willing and able to join in such an adventure. I commend you for the way you are promoting our sport and the professionlism that you are showing to everyone.  We will be down the week of 8/3 - 8/7 chasing Tarpon..  I'll give you a hail on ch.10 for the Disco Stick, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## farmasis (Jul 21, 2009)

I do not have a boat, but have money for gas if we do it this way and someone needs a rider.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 21, 2009)

*That would...*

be fun. I fish a lot out of St. Marys for reds, so learning a some new spots would be great. The get together would be fun also. count me in and if you need any help, I'll volunteering for that also! I might have room for 1 or 2 fishermen as well.


----------



## rusty (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like a fantastic opportunity.  Keep us informed of the when and where and I'll try my best to make it down.


----------



## MOTS (Jul 21, 2009)

Carolina Skiff J16 with stick steer too small?


----------



## UXO (Jul 21, 2009)

farmasis said:


> I do not have a boat, but have money for gas if we do it this way and someone needs a rider.



Same here, sounds like it would be a blast too!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 21, 2009)

you might just see the little Whaler for that trip!!  I think that would be awsome!!


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt. let me know when and I'll be there. Whatever you need help with let me know. It's the least I can do after that great outing you provided me with. If you think my 19' CS can handle it (not sure how far out you want to go)? But I'm comfortable for a few mile out on my own and if we go with several boat then the gas is the only limiting factor. I can fish 4 people so I should have room for 2 more fishermen (riders). But we can figure all that out a little later. I also have plenty of rods and reels. So Capt. you sign them and we'll go from there.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 21, 2009)

Jon-

Yeah, your boat will be just fine for that and so will Kelly's whaler.

If we can get a few people together on this, it will be fun. We'll just have to watch the weather coming up to the date we pick and eyeball that part of it....

Maybe we'll get a few more responses from others soon. I am not sure people realize there are Bull Reds within 5-7 minutes of the Jekyll boat ramp to the south.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 21, 2009)

MOTS said:


> Carolina Skiff J16 with stick steer too small?



I would say the J model would be pushing it.... But, if the weather is good, I have somewhere you could fish 2 minutes south of the ramp and do just as well as the others around you.


----------



## Inshore GA (Jul 21, 2009)

Richie, Put me in! I can take a couple of guys from the boards with me. Sounds like a great trip! I know how and where around St Catherines and Ossabaw but not too familar with Jeckell. Always ready to learn and meet new people.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 21, 2009)

Inshore GA said:


> Richie, Put me in! I can take a couple of guys from the boards with me. Sounds like a great trip! I know how and where around St Catherines and Ossabaw but not too familar with Jeckell. Always ready to learn and meet new people.



Mark---

That sounds great, man... We'll get on the horn and talk about is some after we see some responses. I am glad you're interested...

We are going to really have to be sure everyone knows about how to handle the fish properly for successful release for those who don't now. Although it's easy, I want to be sure we don't have any casualties, if possible.....


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 21, 2009)

I could pitch in for the gas and could probably get one more to join in.  Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 21, 2009)

Richie, Didn't we do something like this about 10 years ago with the CO crew? if I remember right it was a blast..Joel was sleeping most of the day while  Debbie you Matt and I were wearing um out  lolololo

Depending on what day you set up I can play. I do have some commitments in sept though. I have a Dual sport ralley on the KLR in the mountians of NC and some time around the end of sept 1st week of OCT a family renuion. Other then that I'm good. 

If the date don't interfear with what I have commitments to do, I'll pull the Lipripper down and will be able to carry a few guys from the boards that don't have boats. I have all the equipment so they won't need any. I'll bring the redfish tags I have as well.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 21, 2009)

capt stan said:


> Richie, Didn't we do something like this about 10 years ago with the CO crew? if I remember right it was a blast..Joel was sleeping most of the day while  Debbie you Matt and I were wearing um out  lolololo
> 
> Depending on what day you set up I can play. I do have some commitments in sept though. I have a Dual sport ralley on the KLR in the mountians of NC and some time around the end of sept 1st week of OCT a family renuion. Other then that I'm good.
> 
> If the date don't interfear with what I have commitments to do, I'll pull the Lipripper down and will be able to carry a few guys from the boards that don't have boats. I have all the equipment so they won't need any. I'll bring the redfish tags I have as well.



Awesome, Stan.... We'll come up with a date soon. I am interested to see how many people want to do this.

Yeah, I remember that trip with CO! That was fun and I am hoping for something along the lines of that. Thanks for offering your time!


----------



## brown518 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would be interested in doing this as well. I was planning an August and October/November trip anyway. I have a Century 1901 Bay boat (see my avatar). I'll get back with you on availability.

Cheers


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm game....boat to small to fish it but will help with whatever is needed for the ones that have the boats willing to take folks out...I can't think of a better way to have a good time...thanks for putting this together...PM or post whatever needs to be done...I got tournaments starting in October so other than that I should be ready to go......................................I may have to be a 1st mate or camera man on someones boat since my girlfriend is wanting to catch a redfish so bad she has dreams about them!!!!!  She'd kill me if I went and caught one without her!!!  I haven't fished much on the East coast of GA much but have put my time in on the flats in the Gulf.......


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 22, 2009)

My boat is  a 17 footer I guess it's to small???


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 22, 2009)

If the date fits ,  I am game ... my boat is fine . I will have a friend with me  and may possibly take an extra.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 22, 2009)

Eastman, your 17' should be fine if it is a center console V-bottom, a 19' skiff will be fine as well, If I am in town I'll tow my boat down as well, I was at the CO gathering those many moons ago, it was rough that day but I survived the ride in my 16' tunnel hull skiff, so that gives some of you guys an idea of what will and won't work as far as boats.

Richie, do you guys do the anchor behind the breakers thing ? or fish from the beach runout areas ?

Just want to let the guys know what to expect as I was a little skeptical of anchoring (I was a newbie then).

How about bait Richie, there have always been plenty of pogies around the ramp area when I was down there is that still the case?


----------



## sharks (Jul 22, 2009)

*bull redfish*

I am in this sounds like a great idea


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am definately interested. I'll have to talk to my buddy, he has the saltwater boat.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 22, 2009)

i have a 15ft aluminum boat that i took to st simmons last year. would it be safe to fish close to the ramp with the carolina skiff or is it to small


----------



## rdykes (Jul 22, 2009)

Count me in !! I have a 20' Triumph and would love to come down to your neck of the woods. I have room for 5 or 6 easily.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 22, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> i have a 15ft aluminum boat that i took to st simmons last year. would it be safe to fish close to the ramp with the carolina skiff or is it to small




Eroc-

You would probaly be ok if you stay close, but if the wind picks up there in Jekyll sound, it would be a problem, possibly depening on the wind direction. However, let's not rule it out, E.


----------



## Colby (Jul 22, 2009)

Put me in!  I'll have room for other's as well!


----------



## 20ReevesCC (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like a blast


----------



## PaulD (Jul 22, 2009)

Like we talked about last night, I'll be more than happy to help you out in any way I can! I'll have my boat (Egret 189 C/Kevlar) down there and will be more than happy to put a couple of guys on there with me. Tie rigs, cook food, drink beer. Just let me know what you need! This is a great idea to get people invovled in the sport and educate them in proper fishing and handling methods. GREAT IDEA all the way around.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Paul.. I think between a few of us with the local knowledge, we should be able to have one heck of a time! I will be going to the Marina this weekend and will check on being able to use the big rotary grill and the screened in picnic house. Being a member, it shouldn't be any problem. Plenty of Parking and plenty of room inside and out.

Guys, those of you are serious about this, you won't be able to launch at Hickory Bluff Marina unless you're an annual member. The Jekyll ramp as mentioned, will be the effective way to go and we can all meet up there that Saturday or Sunday morning.

Anyone want to start throwing dates? I am ready.! Anytime late September opens all of us up for a shot at a Tarpon, plenty of sharks and Bull Redfish.




PaulD said:


> Like we talked about last night, I'll be more than happy to help you out in any way I can! I'll have my boat (Egret 189 C/Kevlar) down there and will be more than happy to put a couple of guys on there with me. Tie rigs, cook food, drink beer. Just let me know what you need! This is a great idea to get people invovled in the sport and educate them in proper fishing and handling methods. GREAT IDEA all the way around.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 22, 2009)

Need to consider the tides with this. Also what we gonna eat. Richie and I will need somebody to make us a pan of cornbread.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 22, 2009)

I can take a few folks on my boat..21ft Century Center Console..count me in..


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 22, 2009)

Paul...I would imagine we could come up with some food to throw into a low country boil..maybe a fish fry...they have a full kitchen at Hickory Bluff if we use that facility. I might be able to scrounge up some oysters..maybe do an oyster roast.


----------



## cnewman (Jul 22, 2009)

This sounds like a blast...Count me in.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 22, 2009)

TF, you were reading my mind when you said Low Country Boil.

Tides look good on 5th and 6th, 12th and 13th, and 26th and 27th. 
What works for y'all?

 I don't see anything right now that would interfere with me except for my wife is due on 10/3 so the  27th I may be a little puckered due to that fact.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 22, 2009)

Paul...GMTA...I have access to a good supply of shrimp...crab meat..oysters...scallops...fish(about any flavor) we would need..as the date gets closer..we will figure out the gourmet menu..and fixins..


----------



## PaulD (Jul 22, 2009)

Very Solid! We need to firm up a date and a head count, then plan around that.


----------



## cathooker (Jul 22, 2009)

Capt. RIchie, 
Will my 18ft 7foot wide center console carolina skiff be big enough for what we want to do? I may can get Cheez with his  21 foot carolina skiff to go. Count me in on this deal.....


----------



## fredw (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to go too.  

Fishing, eating, and talking about fishing are three of my favorite things to do.

I may need a ride if I'm not able to convince one of my buddies who have a suitable boat to come.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Jul 22, 2009)

So whose puttin all us hilanders up for the night????

Have an 18' CC ,but tried to find somewhere online to stay earlier this month,but no one seemed to be cutting any deals ,at least that I could find. Any suggestions on lodging,where the gear out side would be fairly safe? $$$?


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jul 22, 2009)

put me in! capt


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 22, 2009)

21 foot kenner ready to go!!!


----------



## jamrens (Jul 22, 2009)

try the knights inn in Brunswick 42 a night last sun 10 mins from the marina


----------



## retired (Jul 22, 2009)

Try the Best Western on SSI.  It is on the left just past the 1st. light you come to on the island.  It is in the Plantation Village.  I stay there on all my trips.  Good folks.  Amble and safe parking for trailered boats.  As of yet, I have not had any problems with my boat and it's gear while left there.  Only minutes away from Jekyll Is. ramp. The  number is 912-638-7805.


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah, i'm in..got room for one or two..


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a 216 Keywest Bay Boat that I can trailer down for the event if the date decided upon doesn't conflict with my work schedule.

Thanks for the offer Capt, I'm looking forward to it already.


----------



## elmerpud (Jul 23, 2009)

Got a BlueWave, would love to do this, depending of date in Sept.
Thanks


----------



## Capt Gary (Jul 23, 2009)

I grew up there, would like coming back and fishing for a day or so.
Count me and my wife in.
Just give some more information on when, where, and what you'd like us to bring or do to help.


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW this is going to be alot of boats!!!


----------



## fishybzness (Jul 23, 2009)

Still want to go...just not the 1st weekend in Sept please!!!

No boat, but I do have gas money, apprpriate gear, and I love to fish, eat and talk about fishing...especially while eating!


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 24, 2009)

BowShooter said:


> WOW this is going to be alot of boats!!!



It'll look just like Lanier on any given Saturday in July. 

It'll be the Woody's Forum form of a stimulus package for Glynn County.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 24, 2009)

thats Funny, Jon!


----------



## mudmanh41 (Jul 24, 2009)

Is a 17 ft whaler enough boat? If so count me in when we decide a date.I will probally come and stay 3 or 4 days to make the gas expense woth while.

Mudmanh41


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 24, 2009)

A 17 Whaler will work fine... If it's not a northeast wind, most everyone will be just fine. A northeaster in St. Andrews aound is about the nastiest conditions one can imagine, especially on the falling tide. (Wind against Current).

Whatever dates we pick, we'll have to watch that part of it.

This should be awesome if mother nature will see it our way!





mudmanh41 said:


> Is a 17 ft whaler enough boat? If so count me in when we decide a date.I will probally come and stay 3 or 4 days to make the gas expense woth while.
> 
> Mudmanh41


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 26, 2009)

Is there any camping facility around Hickory bluff? If so will they nit let us pay to launch and moore for the weekend?


----------



## one_shot (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.jekyllisland.com/accomodations/camping.asp


----------



## atwdmb (Jul 26, 2009)

has a date been established for this?

atw


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 26, 2009)

fredw said:


> I want to go too.
> 
> Fishing, eating, and talking about fishing are three of my favorite things to do.
> 
> I may need a ride if I'm not able to convince one of my buddies who have a suitable boat to come.



Fred, I am game if I don't already have bookings for that weekend. Call me as soon as a date is set and I will block it off my calendar......


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2009)

When a date is set, I will see if I can make it.  I've got a 24' old pro line I had redone.  I might bring the boy scout troop and let them catch some.  That would be a blast.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 27, 2009)

We will have a date today.... It will be a weekend so we can get as many people as possible involved and it not interfere with work schedules so much....


----------



## G Duck (Jul 27, 2009)

Richie, you might have to rent the Convention center! looks like a big turnout. It will be great to see a bunch of boats.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep.... We're workin on it...


----------

